# Stoeger M2000 vs. TriStar Viper vs. Mossberg 935



## Srohls22 (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm in the business of purchasing a new gun and I figured no place better to ask questions than this forum. It's filled with experienced hunters right? A little background on my gun history is this. I'm a college student who hunts regularly for pheasants, duck, and geese. Right now I have a Mossberg Silver Edition O/U for upland birds and an older 870 for waterfowl. I'm looking to upgrade to an automatic and I don't have the funds for the more expensive Berettas or Benellis.

Anyways, I'm looking for a relatively cheap gun that I can use primarily for waterfowl. These three guns seem to fit the category. I'm wondering what everyone's opinion is on these guns and the pro's and con's of each.


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

I would either stick with the 870 or get an 11-87. stoeger is crap and mossbergs are too high maintenace. as for Tristar i cant really tell you for sure but you get what you pay for.


----------



## kota bear (Jan 4, 2008)

i have to disagree with the stoegers being crap comment. i bought a stoeger 2000 and i love it! i have had a few 870's and two 11-87's and although they are good guns, i'd take my stoeger over either of them. i know both of those guns have great and storied histories. i know the stoeger is not a benelli or beretta but you can't beat it for the price. i've used mine in ALL types of weather and its been great for me. in fact i just had it out coyote hunting and with the wind chill it had to be about -10, functioned perfect. i researched a lot before i bought mine and to me its been a great investment. plus its a cinch to keep clean. my 11-87's got dirty way to fast, not to mention i went through 3 o-rings with one of my 11-87's and that sucks when they go out and your sitting in a duck marsh.


----------



## Noreastern (Jan 27, 2009)

duckslayer is way off on thinking the m2000 is crap... i own the 1187 three 870's you know what those four guns have in common other than being made by remington ????? they are on consignment at a local gun store!!! the 1187 for the most part is a half way decent gun but its a pain to clean the o rings are always going bad the parts are expensive and it weighs a ton its not a good pointing gun and is poorly balanced... the 870 dont go there yeah i know its THE GREATEST SELLING SHOTGUN OF ALL TIME!!! thats because your granddad shot one your dad shot one and you shot one its not a good mounting gun its very heavy and my three have been boxed up and shipped back to remington two many times to count....i take very good care of my guns so thats not the reason "P.S" the moss 500 is head and shoulders a far and i mean far superior gun to the 870 the 500 i nevercleanit it never has problems


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Most guns will function, but my 3 870's, although not shot much anymore as I have upgraded to Browning Citori's, are almost indestructible.

Mossberg's are good and functional, but my 500 seemed like a rattling piece of crap compared with the 870 and I was more than happy to loan it out. The plastic trigger mechanism is a joke, and almost half the value of the gun if you break it.

The 870's are one wingmaster, and two expresses. The only issue I ever had was after about 8000 rounds I started to get a jam in one during cycling. A little looking over found a tab in the action had been bent out and was catching the brass. A leatherman tool adjustment later, back in the action flawlessly.

When I went to 3 1/2" 12, I went with a browning gold, mistake at the time, as they hadn't worked out all their issues yet, and it turned into a single shot below 30 degrees. Factory fixed it, but I had enough of auto's as several of my friends had SX2's and they were very tempermental to the ammo you fed them.

So I made the splurge to a Citori Satin Hunter 3 1/2" and love it to death.

Never been around the stoeger or tristars, but with auto's or over/unders, you definately get what you pay for in my experience.

The only auto's I have never seen screw up regularly in the field are the benelli's. I have been around many Browning Golds, SX2's, SX3's and Beretta's, and they all seemed to have some serious flaws, some of which may or may not be cured now.

But myself and my friends have been known to hunt in really extreme conditions too, and more than once have their auto's been stuck in the truck in favor of my backup 870's because they wouldn't work.


----------

